# Upcut versus downcut spiral bit



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

What are the differences between the 2 and when would i use one versus the other one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

This may help  read the text on the web page

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html

===========



rharveyva said:


> What are the differences between the 2 and when would i use one versus the other one?


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

which is better for plunge cutting(hand held) mortises and which is better for the table? the site doesn't go into much detail...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

See no. 12.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Read the sticky threads, they are full of good information like this one: http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/28685-spiral-vs-straight-bits.html#post237369


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks very much lads..that helps a lot..


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*hi*

thanks


----------

